# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Research Paper

## kamka

I am writing this research paper, and there are afew sentences I am not sure about. If you could please just take a look at them, I'd be very grateful. Thank you.  
The purpose of this survey was to detremine the influence of increasing popularity of digital music on whether or not people still purchase CDs. 
There were twelve questions of multiple choice, and additional four questions designed to gather demographic information on the respondents. 
There is also a relation between the size of hometown and a tendency to buy albums. 
The main reason why people do not buy CDs seems to be their price, as demonstared by the answers of fifty two per cent of those who state not to purchase albums. 
Just a small proportion of those who responded expressed their disapproval of illegal downloading music. 
Over one third of all the respondents who claim to buy CDs, purchases on average 5 - 10 albums annualy.

----------


## basurero

> I am writing this research paper, and there are afew sentences I am not sure about. If you could please just take a look at them, I'd be very grateful. Thank you.  
> The purpose of this survey was to determine the influence of the increasing popularity of digital music on whether or not people still purchase CDs. 
> There were twelve multiple choice questions and an additional four questions designed to gather demographic information on the respondents. 
> There is also a relation between the size of the hometown and a tendency to buy albums. 
> The main reason why people do not buy CDs seems to be their price, as demonstrated by the answers of fifty-two percent of those who state not to purchase albums. 
> Just a small proportion of those who responded expressed their disapproval of the illegal downloading of music. 
> Over one third of all the respondents who claim to buy CDs_ purchase_ on average 5 - 10 albums annually.

----------


## rockzmom

kamka, 
Just three comments. 
You are using the terms Album and CDs within your paper interchangeably. Either use "CDs" or "Albums and/or CDs" and stick with it. (I believe people (like me) only purchase albums these days as collector items or to listen to songs they cannot get on CDs or MP3s, as I actually still have a record player!)    

> The main reason why people do not buy CDs seems to be their price, as demonstrated by the answer[s:1kq9ji29]s[/s:1kq9ji29] (you have a plural here "answers" ..was there more that one choice for question of price?) of fifty-two percent of those who state not to purchase albums.

 52% is not a large margin on its own. I would state what the next closest reason was to show that it really was the MAIN reason. If the next one was 48%, then it really wasn't the MAIN reason. 
just my two cents.... and good luck!!

----------


## scotcher

> kamka, 
> Just three comments. 
> You are using the terms Album and CDs within your paper interchangeably. Either use "CDs" or "Albums and/or CDs" and stick with it. (I believe people (like me) only purchase albums these days as collector items or to listen to songs they cannot get on CDs or MP3s, as I actually still have a record player!)

 In BrE, an 'album' is just a collection of songs, regardless of the format. It could be a CD, a record (or an LP if you're really old-fashioned)
, or an abstract list in a collection of MP3s, but it's most likely to refer to a CD unless otherwise stated or clear from context.

----------


## rockzmom

> (or an LP if you're really old-fashioned)

 I still have 45s! And let me tell you, trying to find those little plastic insert adapters these days in a real brick and motar is not so easy!

----------


## kamka

thank you all  :: 
I really should work on my spelling, a it turns out  ::

----------

